# My fighting diet and workout:



## Vale Tudo (Jun 4, 2002)

For anyone who stumbles across this journal:  For your info I am a mixed martial artist (one of those jackasses who fights in the Ultimate fighting Championship type of events) and so My workoputs and training session will be a little different than most of the other body builders on these forums, But hey we can all learn.  Feel free to ask any questions, or make any comments or suggestions.  I will get some pics up as soon as I figure out this damn digital camera!!!  I hate technology!!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 4, 2002)

Workout splits:
Day1: Chest
Day2: Back/Bi's
Day3: Shoulders/Tri's
Day4: Legs


----------



## realdeal (Jun 4, 2002)

I always wanted to see what type of regiman guys like u go through.

I have been watching UFC and Pride since it started up, and have taken martial arts before (black belt in tae kwon do).  I just love watching the matches because you never know whats going to happen, plus u can pick up a hell of a lot of moves. Tito is my boy, he kicks ass.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 5, 2002)

Bro, Tito has been out for like the last 2-3 months with a torn ACL, pretty shitty for him and the sport.  I will be post more of what type of shit we have to go through all od the time.  It is pretty rough, but man, you will get in shape fast though!!!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok I quit my teaching job last night so that I can concemntrating on getting ready for a big fight hopefully within the next few months, However when I fight id up to my trainer.

Now my regimine looks something like this.  
Mon: Work construction from 4:00Am untill 3:00 PM then lift, then cardio
Tues: work again, cardio, then train Jiu-jitsu and Plyometrics
Wed: Work again, Lift, Cardio, conditioning drills
Thurs:Work again, Cardio, Vale tudo/MMA training, conditioning
Fri:Work again, Lift, Cardio, swimming and other staminah drills
Sat: Valetudo/Braqzilian Jiu-jitsu/ Muy/thai/MMA training, Lift, cardio
Sun: OFF THANK GOD!!!!!  
I also have to pick up Muy thai another day.  
This is all up to muy coah what I am doing, so this program float around a little, but on average this is what a week is going to consist of.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 5, 2002)

I would be interested in seeing your pic and diet. Are you maintaining w8? I know when mmafiter was training that much he had to eat an insane amt of food just to maintain.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 5, 2002)

W8, oh yeah i eat like a damn HORSE!!!  and i do loose weight but a lot of times it is in water becasue of all the sweating.  I usually keep my calories high enough to sustain most of my muscle mass, unles i am seriously cutting weight for a fight.  
and I wann get a pic up badly, but I am pretty much comp illerate, so i am trying just with no luck.  I want to post a pic in a couple of the forums and ask people to cretique my build, like what I should work on and what looks good, I just need to get my damn digital camera working right!!!!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok, so here is my newly worked out chest program (which I did tonight) and with GoPro's help, hopefully it will help me gain some stregnth and size.  

Ok remember a few things, #1 all of my movements were done very slowly and with the best form that I possibly had, therefore a pretty substancial drop in my normal weights on these exercises, but once again, I am trying something new.  Also, I dropped even more weight because I am taking Gopro's advoice on a couple of things with my form, so I had to drop weight again, but no worries, hopefully i will be back up to my normal weights soon with better form and bigger pecs!!!

Exercise #1: Dubbell Flys (I read about the pre-exhausting my muscles, and so I thought I would give it a try) 35X8, 45X8, 55X10, these were way too easy, but I havent done them in a really long time, and really worked my form.  Didnt feel much pump after it though.
Exercise#2 Flat bench BB: 235X8, 235X8 (they were freaking killing me with the new form that Gopro advised!!) 245X5, and 255X5 +1-negative.  My chest really felt this workout with the new form.
Exercise #3:  DB Flat bench:  I went extra deep to get a good stretch on these and went really slow with excellent form and a good queeze at the top. 75X8, 75X6, 75X7
Exercise #4: Weighted dips.  Added a 45 plate to my waist and did 3 sets of 6.  Once again with good form and pauses at each point in the movement.
Exercise#5: BB Decline:  I hadnt done this since high school (4 years) and the movement felt really funny and I was already dead so I did light weight and I totally died!!  185X8, 195X6  (I think the weighted didps kicked my ass!!!)
Exercise#6: Incline DB 60X4 (may have underestimated how tired my chest already was) 45X8, 50X7
and that was it, that was all my chest could handle, but man I feel dead right now!!!  Which we all know is an awesome feeling.  If you read this and have any tips or suggestions for me, please respond, I can use all of the help I can get!!!  Thanks


----------



## gopro (Jun 5, 2002)

Awesome Vale...the from change we made for you on chest will reap BIG dividends, trust me. Whenever I give someone that form tip, their chests explode! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks again to you bro!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> Thanks again to you bro!!!



My pleasure!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 7, 2002)

Man, I am pretty pissed off, i did a pretty intense leg workout last night, and I am not sore at all. My legs ALWAYS get sore sfter I train them.  I wonder what i did differently...hmmm


----------



## jeremy1122k (Jun 7, 2002)

what event are you competing in? what's your name anyways?


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 9, 2002)

right now I am in the lower ranks, like of like the MMA minor leagues, but I hope to get some invites to some bigger shopws in a couple of years.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 9, 2002)

I am now going to try some other of GoPro's workouts to try and stimulate some new streagnth and mass gains.  I have a two month bet with a few friends, to see who can make the biggest change in their bodies in that time.  So i am going for something totally different and new in hopes of totaly shock and adaption and a MUCh changed body.  Hopefully things go well.  GoPro, I posted in Nikegurls recent thread concering her legs.  If you get the chance check that out, thanks bro.


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2002)

Vale...I will be writing out an example of all my bodypart workouts for the Ironmag homepage at the end of June, to be posted the first week of July!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 10, 2002)

Awesome thanks bro, Forget thjat last part of my PM to you then I will be patient!!  Oh and today starts my AD-1 cycle, we will see what I can gain from it, I am pretty pumped and ready to work hard.  That stuff costed some $$ so I am going to work my ass off to make it work the best I can!!!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 10, 2002)

Ahhhhhhh the first day of the bet with my friends.  It was my off day, but I still got in a lot of abs, and about 30 minutes of hard cardio.  I am trying to bulk up, but I cannot just let my abs slide for this contest.  Shitty, but has to be done.  I might not bulk up as quick, But at least all that i will be puttin gon is lean muscle, instead of fat along with it.  Any suggestions?


----------

